# Found at Dads house.



## Jesster925 (Jun 13, 2021)

Found a old trike at my Dads house and trying to figure out the year. I’m more interested in the year and maybe style.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 13, 2021)

I would guess '50s murray.


----------



## Jesster925 (Jun 13, 2021)

Euphman06 said:


> I would guess '50s murray.



It looks like the badge on the front says Midwest. New to the old bike thing so not sure if they are one and same.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 13, 2021)

Midwest Industries.  Not Murray.  Probably late 1950's to mid 1960's. They made a lot of juvenile transportation..


----------



## Jesster925 (Jun 13, 2021)

Cool deal, thanks for the info. Trying to figure out if it would be better to restore it or leave it the way it is.


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 13, 2021)

Leave it as it is..  It has character and restoring will cost more than its worth.


----------



## 1motime (Jun 13, 2021)

Great candidate for a spray can resto.  If the tires are solid and everything spins a kid can have a lot of fun!


----------



## Jesster925 (Jun 13, 2021)

1817cent said:


> Leave it as it is..  It has character and restoring will cost more than its worth.



Not really worried about what it’s worth, not looking to sell it. Just trying to get some information on it.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 13, 2021)

Like 1mo said Midwest Industries and I'm leaning more towards mid 60s. Either service and leave as-is or blast it and put a new coat of paint on it. The head tube decal may be reproduced and if not you could probably get one made if you wanted to go that far. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 13, 2021)

I want that!


----------



## Jesster925 (Jun 15, 2021)

bobcycles said:


> I want that!



So does my oldest daughter or I would let you have it.


----------



## Jesster925 (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks for the reply's. If I do decide to clean it up and paint, any clues where I could find a replacement badge for the front?


----------



## 1motime (Jun 15, 2021)

The badge is a decal. Probably impossible to find NOS. You can search for one  but probably faster (not simpler) is to do artwork,  scan,  and have vinyl one made. If you do that I will take a couple!


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 15, 2021)

Nice hidden dad treasure.  A guy who could do the sticker on the front is Bruce Crawford.  That picture and some measurements would probably be enough. I have always been quite happy with his work.

bcrawf@oh.rr.com


----------



## Jesster925 (Jun 19, 2021)

schwinnbikebobb said:


> Nice hidden dad treasure.  A guy who could do the sticker on the front is Bruce Crawford.  That picture and some measurements would probably be enough. I have always been quite happy with his work.
> 
> bcrawf@oh.rr.com



Thanks, my daughter is really heart set on getting the trike because it belonged to my dad who passed away in 2018. So just going to give it to her but I will pass on the info you all gave me. Thanks for the help.


----------

